
Akira: Native Linux App for UI and UX Design Built in Vala and GTK - homarp
https://github.com/akiraux/Akira
======
homarp
their twitter has various screenshots:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/akiraux](https://mobile.twitter.com/akiraux)

